# Pentel Pencil Conversion 101



## Chuck Key (Apr 25, 2009)

*Pentel Pencil Conversion Video*

Here is one turners view on how to do it in video form.

Blank preparation and drilling video 6.2MB

Turning Tips Video 9MB

Enjoy. I will be putting larger files on my web site later.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Chuckie. I did! (enjoy) Great job on the video and the pencil and your special mandrel for making the pentel conversion. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Chuck Key said:


> Here is one turners view on how to do it in video form.
> 
> http://theperfectcollection.com/Turnings.wmvEnjoy. I will be putting larger files on my web site later.


----------

